# Urgent help Aberdeenshire - Horse put down tonight



## GreigR (17 April 2016)

Hi All,

Just received an extremely upsetting phone call from my sister, her horse who has been part of our family for the past 20yrs sadly had to be put to sleep a few hours ago. 
Unfortunately I'm at the other end end of the Country and currently have a very distressed sister and mum wondering what they do now. The horse is currently in a stable.
We're based in Kintore, Aberdeenshire. If anyone can suggest who to call to assist with removal & burial I'd be really grateful. 
They own the land and I know would prefer a burial to cremation.

Thanks
Greig 07598 650043


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 April 2016)

When my mare was PTS, the Vet gave me the name of the local guy who dealt with removal and cremation. I don't know the rules about burying on your own land. In the morning maybe they should ring their Vet and ask for contact details? I would suggest that they don't watch the horse being removed from the stable as it won't be easy and it will be difficult for them to deal with. 

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Firefly9410 (17 April 2016)

The rules relate to water . That much  I know. As in what gets into the water. Everyone I know who has buried a horse on their own land has done it without telling anyone. Three people land owners. This is probably not legal. Several times I have known horses put down and collection was the next day so that part will not be a problem you can reassure them. Have other horses all out into the field before collection and do not watch. A horse from a stable took half hour to load so stay away long enough to be sure they will not see. The vet should know who can collect, if they decide to have cremation. If there are livery horses it might be worth sending a message to all owners asking to stay away until after collection? A friend or professional staff could put all the horses in the field tomorrow? Only some thoughts and ideas sorry if it is not suitable. Sad times for your friend the horses owner. Whatever was wrong the suffering is over now for the horse. Hope you all can take comfort from that.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 April 2016)

As the horse is a family pet there will be a derogation on the no bury rule, if a suitable site away from watercourses can be found. I don't know who decides this, probably a vet as the situation needs to be dealt with asap.
Vet will know details of this, and also re cremation.


----------



## Britestar (17 April 2016)

If she wants cremation then contact Douglasbrae. They will remove and individually cremate.


----------



## PorkChop (17 April 2016)

North East Fallen Stock will pick up the body if that is what she decides to do.


----------



## MagicMelon (18 April 2016)

You're allowed to bury the horse on your own land as long as its not near a stream etc. I buried mine last year - I called my local farmer who has a JCB, he came up that evening to dig a hole and dealt with putting the pony into it and filling it all in. I think its the only way to do it if you want it at home. I know some people use Douglas Brae to take the horse away but personally I could never do that. I never informed anyone what I'd done with the body, only the vet who asked if I had made arrangements. It's a pet, not an agricultural animal therefore doesnt demand the same rules?


----------

